
Boostnote is an open source note-taking app made for progammers just like you - PleaseHelpMe
https://boostnote.io/
======
notsohuman
Boostnote is good but I wish they had latex support too.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
Hey there, I am sure they had support for latex.

